
New Malware Compromises Supercomputer Clusters in US, Germany, UK - zenomeno
https://www.cadosecurity.com/2020/05/16/1318/
======
zenomeno
A number of technical reports were shared yesterday (Friday 15th May 2020):

1\. A report by the European Grid Infrastructure (EGI) security team reported
on two distinct attacks (“Incident One” and “Incident Two” ) that their
members observed against super-computers.

2\. Security researcher Tillmann Werner shared a Yara rule to detect a loader
and log cleaner for attacks against supercomputers.

3\. Security researcher Markus Neis shared hashes for the loaders and log
cleaners

------
aSplash0fDerp
Perhaps they can run simulations on multi-protocol security layers and not put
an IP address on anything of value and see what happens.

I hope the media reports this as something similar to their baby monitor or
webcam being compromised (or attempted to). This is not user error.

